# Long run For HDMI



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a new PJ Hc MItsubishi HC6800. My equipment is located in front of HT room and the cable runs are long.
I have Monster cable (top of the Line) for use with my Sony 777 Multidisc player and I am using Blue Jeans cable for my HDMI which is 35' long.
Right now I am looking into a screen purchase to replace my Da-Lite DIY screen since my existing screen is 12 years o;d and I was told by Mitsubishi among other PJ company that I would need to update my screen.
But this is another topic on another thread that I have posted.

I am being told that b/c of such a long run of cable for my HDMI I should purchase a in-wall Filter extension system, HDMI EQ from Tributaries along with a couple of MIT Z-DUP20 outlets to help cut down noise and give me a better picture.
The Picture I have is not that bad for out of the box but I know that I am not getting the full potential out of this PJ.
I have dealt with this Home Theater Store which I would consider High End for 15 years and trust their opioion but I wondered if anyone has any thoughts on what I have been suggested to do.


Thanks you for any comments.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

A digital connection (hdmi) either works or it does not, you wont see any difference in picture quality by filtering or higher quality interconnects. That having been said, longer runs are not as reliable and, depending on your specific gear and distance, may have problems syncing or "locking in." Ive tried numerous brands of hdmi cable and I still have problems with my 25' run to the projector from time to time. This distance isnt nearly as problematic if I connect my components direct and bypass my onkyo receiver as a video switcher, so again the reliably greatly depends on your gear. Id recommend you try your connection first before spending money on filters, if youre using hdmi now you are, in fact, seeing your systems full potential already (from an interconnect stand point anyway).


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

To paraphrase Type A, if it's HDMI and it works, don't mess with it.
You won't _improve your picture_ with any HDMI gimmick if you already have a picture, although occurrence of dropouts is an indication of HDMI problems that need to be addressed. Lacking those, your HDMI connection is working perfectly and can't be improved upon.

If a long distance separates your HDMI components, and HDMI cable won't carry the signal reliably, consider an HDMI over CAT connection:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=6177&seq=1&format=2

I have this system and use it with a 70 foot plus, HDMI connection with great results.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I ran a 35' Monoprice cable from the output of my AVR to my ceiling mounted wall plate above my projector. No issues whatsoever - syncing or other. I went with one of their thicker cables but it was also affordable. 

Link here for the Monoprice cable I use with great results.

I use similar HDMI cables for the PS3 to AVR and ceiling plate to projector connections.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, Ive got a 35' HDMI run and have no issues with picture quality. Filters and such are just snake oil, dont buy into that. You wont need any sort of repeater unless your going 50' or more and even then if the cable is good you should not need one till about 75'


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I also use a 35' HDMI cable without any issues. Some PJ's/TV's can be more sensitive to signal degradation than others but with that short of a run an inexpensive amplifier (those run around $40-100) would be all you would need if at all.


----------



## dcmartinpc (Sep 27, 2010)

I also run long HDMI cables. Mine is roughly 33' (10m)... If it works, it works, thats the beauty of digital! I have seen problems with lower quality cables, or unshielded cables, but a good shielded quality cable should be fine. I use the SonicWave from cablestogo.com, but there are several quality brands out there. If your existing cable works, then I would call it good!

Don


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

You told me something I never new and I appreciate the help and suggestion.
I am using a Blue Jean HDMI to my Mitsubishi PJ at a 35' length and feel I have a good picture and no problems with the picture dropping out.
A person who never heard of Blue Cables and who was surprised at the price I paid for it thought that I could improve my picture by upgrading my cable or buying an HDMI booster.

Just wanted some unprejudiced feedback. 

Thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep, all the posts are correct, you should be good. I've heard of several runs in the 40ft. to 50ft. range that have had no issues.:T


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Frustrating my 25' run is so twitchy when everyone else has _no_ issues running even longer...Once it locks on its fine so I really think its just my combined gear that gives me issues.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought my cable from "Blue Jeans Cable":bigsmile: and the price as very affordable. 
Maybe you should consider looking into a new HDMI cable from Blue Jean?
Also their customer service is excellent.:clap:
I once purchased a cable from them and it was a little short...I called them up and they said no problem send it back and we will send you the correct size. 
No questions or hassle.

I never had a problem with my 35'-40' run of HDMI cable but I did think that a booster would give me insurance yet I was told on this Forum that with HDMI you either have a picture or you don't...that's it . You won't get a better picture with a booster.
I believe Tributaries cable has booster for around $150.00 if you want to go that route.

Hope this helped and I hope you solve the problem.


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup, Blue Jeans Series 1 is THE cable for longer runs. My 45' works flawlessly to my rs10


----------

